# keto cure



## ibsdone73 (Jul 5, 2019)

I knew I was gluten intolerant years ago, so I have long cut out gluten's from my diet... though some store bought "gluten free" breads still caused upsets. I knew since childhood that I was lactose intolerant, as was my father and my sister. so milk products were limited, or only taken with a lactose pill. I have taken thyroid pills since most of my thyroid was removed at age 20... that's about 50 years ago. due to trying to eat healthier, I recently I cut out pop/ colas and other sugar drinks. I basically drink water only.

I had IBS-d for a year, that is multiple urgent trips to bathroom in AM, during day, evening, and even waking up at night. that was at its worst. In the beginning I tried the BRAT diet-- bananas, rice, etc. that didn't work. so went to the doctor, who first gave me pills to kill any infections, that didn't work. then she sent me to be tested for colonoscopy. which proved everything was clean and good. ( interestingly, they said it would be a few weeks before I had a bowl movement after this procedure, as my system was clean... ha ha. NOT. within a few hours of eating It was back--never stopped actually) I tried to get a new doc apt, but they said wait a few more weeks to see if my system adjusted... I did, and it was 2 months before they got me in to a specialist. (or so they said he was) he might not have listened to my symptoms, as he diagnosed me with gerds and said I should eat more fiber. hmmm. did anyone tell this man that fiber encourages diarrhea? apparently not. I have not returned to this "expert".

I have tried everything! probiotics gave me more diarrhea. I bought a book on ibs diet and cookbook. a "proven low-fodmap plan" as it turned out the only things I could eat were meat, potatoes, rice. no fruits, vegs, or basically everything else. I tried organic peppermint pills bought on line, that helped with the gas, heartburn, etc. but the diarrhea continued. I tried another online product that was mothers milk based..and it helped a little, but was so expensive it was not worth continuing. along the way, I became depressed, irritable, and fatigued. I blame this on all the vitamins, minerals, proteins being squirted out almost as soon as they hit my system. so I started taking a woman's multi vitamin along with my usual vit d, and B's. I missed my grandsons graduation due to this disorder. I mean even taking anti diarrhea pills, there was not guarantee I would not have to make a run to the ladies room in middle of a crowded area, or that a stall would be open (women know there are always waiting lines at events!)

so at this point I was resigned to a life of this. my middle daughter was trying a keto diet to lose weight, and I started it with her. and guess what... no more diarrhea. wow.

it stopped. the only time I have an outbreak if is I eat something with sugar (carbs) in it. I make my own keto breads, and eat meats. I also can now eat veggies, and fruits. limited of course. of course. I am still drinking water only, or unsugared tea. (I gave up coffee along the way) but its amazing.

I am sharing this with you all it works for me. is it the sugar? In america EVERYTHING has sugar in it.. so am I really sugar intolerant? who knows. IBS is a label for symptoms, the doctors don't know what causes it. (different reasons for different people). I hope your doctors had more interest in finding a cure than mine did. if so share the KETO plan with them.

God Bless you all

me


----------



## Cathy1952 (Jul 23, 2019)

My name is Cathy. I have had Ibs-d for over 40 years. I have tried most options, I am doing the best I have done in years. I had my gall bladder out when I was young. I am66 years young lol! I never know when diarrhea is going to hit! When I know it is time to go lol I usually went already. I am house bound about 98% of the time. I also had depression real bad, stress, a bunch of stuff that the Drs. Said contributed to it! I now take welchol, lomotil, Prozac, respirdone etc. klonopin helps my stress also. I know God has blessed me, I have a good life here in the house. I go to the Dr., my son occasionally, get my hair cut every 3 months, etc. I can’t go to church this bothers me, some. I can’t figure out how to go any where hardly! I know what every one is going thru lol I poop on myself some. The Dr. said I had a dumping syndrome! Well, it dumps lol. I have to wash a lot of clothes etc. I have colonoscopy every few years, thank God it has never showed cancer. I cope the best I can. Be blessed.........Cathy


----------

